# Hazards of rhinestoning



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have tweezers with sharp, pointed ends that I use to place or adjust the placement of rhinestones. A couple of days ago I had the tweezers in my left hand and, somehow, while closing the heat press with my right hand managed to stab myself in the right armpit with the very sharp points of the tweezers. Ouch! 
Let this be a warning to you, put the tweezers down before closing the heat press.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Jane I hope you are ok from the stabbing. That must have really hurt. 

I know I have burned myself on the heat press before. So far I haven't stabbed myself with the tweezers, but I will try to be more careful with them and try not to. 

Another big hazard I have found with Rhinestoning is that it is addictive. The more bling I do or see, the more I want to do.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

well at least you were not holding a drink.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I feel your pain, I had the sharp pointy tweezers fall off the table and stab the top of my foot. It bled instantly and didn't feel too good.

Hope you're not in too much pain, that's a sensitive area.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

I stabbed my finger with my x-acto blade awhile back! I was rushing so it was a good thrust and it happed so quick!

I feel your pain!


----------

